# Homebrew setting pathfinder campaign



## imurphy943 (May 14, 2011)

I didn't really know how the forum worked before, so I accidentally posted this in pathfinder rpg discussion (dorp). I'm looking for about 4 players who can provide an engaging character with a detailed background, APG/core only, no Alchemists, Master chymists, or drow. I prefer to keep track of character sheets on my computer, just put it in a txt, jpg, png, or doc and email it to me. I'll also use this thread to discuss the basics of how my world works, since players will probably want to know that. use standard method for generating ability scores; 4d6 minus lowest roll.


----------



## imurphy943 (May 15, 2011)

new player: Dwarven fighter with Shielded fighter archetype and spell resistance alternate racial trait.

http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaigns/mowglis-rpg-repository/characters/igmar-morgrym"]Igmar


----------



## imurphy943 (May 15, 2011)

*Basics of the setting*

The basics of my world:

the world was created by one god, referred to as The One. He also created the first dragons to inspect it and watch over it for him. he does little else but rule over the afterlife at that point. the current 'gods' are given power by people's belief in them, or by power that they somehow gained themselves when they were mortals, ascending to godhood. 

The One is not generally worshipped by humans currently, as the lesser 'gods' have given more occasional examples of their power. this is essentially the reverse in elven society, where the lesser gods are generally recognized, but mainly the creator worshipped. In all other races, The One is always worshipped, along with a collection of the lesser gods that suit that race's ideals.

3000 years before the events of the game, humanity was prosperous. their cities legendary, their people at peace (or at least not at war.), their artists astounding. with the aid of the the finer art of magic, humans spread fast and the other races spread with them. 

Then, in one of the smaller (but still huge) cities on a far southwestern peninsula, largely isolated, the count died. Not much was known about his only heir, Lord Valahel, but the minute he took over he made several changes. First, he stopped the fight against the bugbear tribes on a small offshore island that had been going on for some time, then he recruited them to the city guard. the crime rates dropped almost instantly. Then, almost as quickly, they went up. The common tavern talk was of the bugbears beating people for minor infractions, stealing people's children in the night- these rumors officially disclaimed. All of this was set up most elaborately, employing the bugbears' innate knack for cruelty. 

every murder or atrocity occured at a specific, pre-planned spot, effectively turning the city into a massive, arcane circle designed to draw in energy. The instant the inevitable coup was enacted, the instant valahel was killed, every soul in the city was drawn into one point, opening a massive portal to the abyss and the realm of Lamashtu, lady of monsters. Every concieveable form of monster released on the world in that instant. 

Valahel himself was revived by the spirit Lamashtu to serve as the engineer of every ingenious way that their forces were used. 

their forces were finally defeated by means that are different in every telling of the story, likely because very few mortals actually survived. currently the main continent is a desolate wasteland, and where it is inhabitable it is inhabited by monsters. those that did survive did so by travelling northeast, to the narrow bit of mountainous land that links to the northeast continent (where the campaign is set). 

The main things protecting the new civilisation are the dwarves living in the mountains between the continents, and the human city on the coastal pass. this city is among the largest cities around currently, built (like all current large cities) on the old cities of this land. despite that it is currently one of the most majestic and colorful human cities surviving, it insists on being referred to as simply 'barrier province'. 

it is run by a pseudo-democratic conglomerate composed of the 'generals' of its militia, and a few different 'public interest groups' and merchant unions (each of these having about half the staying power of one of the generals). the city is highly militaristic due to its constant position of having to fend off wandering goblinoids and monsters, and is home to an assassins guild (professional, not cult, and very hard to sustain anywhere else). 

the dwarves have a large city in the mountains nearby, but very deep in the mountains and having little interaction with the barrier province. this city is called GoldHammer, and
tends also to be extremely militaristic, the ruler often also being military commander. they tend to make a sport out of hunting nearby monsters, a group venturing out of their stronghold once every other year to bring back trophies. 

Other notable places include the new kingdom of Fauchard, not technically a kingdom but a democratic union of villages and cities. Fauchard is one of the major political forces today, with few human cities not being a part of it (barrier province being one). The current capital of Fauchard is the city Thandor, which is ruled by king Bryce. Bryce took over the city in the power vacuum that ensued after the true king died without an heir, and then, convincing others to join Thandor, created Fauchard. 

Fauchard has been trying for fifteen years now to conquer the northern island of Gulta, inhabited by a civilisation known only as the Gults. the Gults are a large group of barbarian tribes, not previously allied in any way until Thrangel, current commander of their 'army', convinced most of them to join together against Fauchard. they fight with disorganized guerilla tactics, taking great pride in personal victory and bringing home belongings of soldiers they defeat as trophies (a necklace here, a tooth here). they often tattoo themselves by cutting their skin in patterns that look like wolves or snakes and rubbing charcoal into the cuts.

assume all other dwarven and elven cities to be rather generic. this should give you most of the information you need to make a character here, with more of the world's backstory being revealed as the game goes on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

I would join this game but i will be starting/restarting 2 other Pathfinder games here in the very near future.I also would like to allow some other person with feweer games then i am in to have a good chance at this first.

good gameing to you!!


----------



## imurphy943 (May 15, 2011)

that's cool. I'll message you if we need another player


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2011)

Dwarf Shielded Fighter 01: Igmar Morgrym


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> .I also would like to allow some other person with feweer games then i am in to have a good chance at this first.




Umm.... that would be about everybody else around here. 

Welcome to EnWorld imurphy943 and good luck with your game.

HM


----------



## CrestHillGamer12632 (May 17, 2011)

Good luck with your game


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ... ... ... *snip*... ... ... I also would like to allow some other person with fewer games then i am in to have a good chance at this first.
> 
> good gaming to you!!






HolyMan said:


> Umm.... that would be about everybody else around here.
> 
> HM




Pay no attention to the mean man Imurphy 945.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 18, 2011)

Looks interesting. I'll roll some stats, and see what I can come up with.
STR 11, DEX 11, CON 11, INT 17, WIS 13, CHA 12
I'm thinking either witch or rearranging slightly and going sorcerer. Let me think on it and see what I can come up with.

Edit: Going Elven Stormborn Sorcerer. Will get full writeup done tomorrow.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (May 18, 2011)

Hey!  

I've been away from the site for too long.  I'd like to get back into the swing of things as a PC before I get back to online DMing.

I'd like to play a Cleric or similar...  

STR 11, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 12, WIS 18, CHA 15


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2011)

(hijack) I still have Paranormal Protection Agency: Gerard Hampton fron the stoned dude case (/hijack)


----------



## imurphy943 (May 18, 2011)

Excellent, finally getting some more character volunteers.
Mostly I've been getting people wishing me luck.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, give the thread some time!  People will come.  

At any rate, Roll them dice!

http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/26778/

Was thinking Rogue, or Ranger.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 18, 2011)

Quick Questions: For starting gold, are you rolling it, using average, or using max? Also, are you using traits?


----------



## imurphy943 (May 18, 2011)

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]: your stats are: 9 12 12 15 16 18 (lucky rolls!)

[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION]: using average gold+10 gp. I'm allowing traits and hero points, but not to start; you have to get the additional traits feat.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 18, 2011)

@imurphy943 EDIT: NVM changed my mind.  i'm going to be a rogue.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 19, 2011)

Trafalcon Darksbane, elven stormborn sorcerer for your perusal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

Fighter, Sorcerer, Cleric, Rogue - and we're ready to roll!

Well, gotta finish up the characters first, but looks like we're well represented.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

Eilcaryn Swordhand, present.


----------



## imurphy943 (May 20, 2011)

characters look good, should be fine as long as you can edit those sheets as the game goes on. I could use a bit more backstory on the fighter and rogue though; it can give inspiration for mid-game quests.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 20, 2011)

Mine is on GoogleDocs, so quite easy to update and edit as neeeded.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2011)

imurphy943 said:


> characters look good, should be fine as long as you can edit those sheets as the game goes on. I could use a bit more backstory on the fighter and rogue though; it can give inspiration for mid-game quests.




Igmar's sheet can be easily edited as well.

_". . . a bit more backstory . . ."_  I think in my case you meant "any sort of backstory," as I've got nothing right now. I've got a few ideas for this, just haven't had time to sit down and flesh them out.


----------



## imurphy943 (May 23, 2011)

discuss some of your ideas with us- developing bios as a group effort lets characters have past interactions with each other and build a more layered story, and explains why you're travelling in a group in the first case.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

I'm picturing him from Goldhammer, born and bred to the military background there. But though his heart is good, his unruly nature didn't sit well with the rigid discipline expected by the dwarves in general or his father in particular. Though he and his father are close and respect one another, both acknowledge that Igmar's path isn't that of the Dwarven infantry. So once he was old enough to make decisions for himself, he packed his few belongings and headed out of the mountains and into Fauchard. He's made his way to Thandor, and is now a 'free agent.'

Fairly generic at this point, but with some possibility for filling in as we play.


----------



## wolfattack (May 23, 2011)

you have room for one more player?


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I'm picturing him from Goldhammer, born and bred to the military background there. But though his heart is good, his unruly nature didn't sit well with the rigid discipline expected by the dwarves in general or his father in particular. Though he and his father are close and respect one another, both acknowledge that Igmar's path isn't that of the Dwarven infantry. So once he was old enough to make decisions for himself, he packed his few belongings and headed out of the mountains and into Fauchard. He's made his way to Thandor, and is now a 'free agent.'
> 
> Fairly generic at this point, but with some possibility for filling in as we play.




If he is a free spirit, he would most likely have run into Trafalcon at some point, being of similar mind, though Igmar probably is quite as chaotic.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

Some sort of shared history - or even just a passing acquaintance - could be cool. I think Igmar will follow the law when he can; he just won't let the law get in the way of doing what he thinks is right/good.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2011)

Probably more of a business acquaintance from previous adventures/jobs. Trafalcon doesn't really stay still long enough for most folks to get to know him particularly well. As for law, Trafalcon's chaoticness is more flighty than worrying about whether or not he is breaking any laws.


----------



## imurphy943 (May 24, 2011)

wolfattack said:


> you have room for one more player?




I don't know- I'm fine with it if you can get a good character made.
I'm kind of worried it might make the game drag, but relative to play-by-post it wouldn't make that much of a difference. get a character made
(assign these stat rolls: 13, 13, 13, 12, 11, 10) and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2011)

5 for a pbp isn't bad, and gives a cushion should something happen in RL dragging away a player, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## imurphy943 (May 24, 2011)

bio looks good- sorry I haven't fleshed out the world a bit more, I tend to like flexibility in my mythos.


----------



## wolfattack (May 24, 2011)

imurphy943 said:


> I don't know- I'm fine with it if you can get a good character made.
> I'm kind of worried it might make the game drag, but relative to play-by-post it wouldn't make that much of a difference. get a character made
> (assign these stat rolls: 13, 13, 13, 12, 11, 10) and we'll see how it goes.




i want to play with a mage. if this is possible i would have no problems in making a PC.


----------



## imurphy943 (May 25, 2011)

I think you should probably ask sunshadow about that, he has arcane right-of-way. those stats might be a little hard to make anything out of (except maybe a bard), so feel free to use 17, 14, 12, 11, 10, 8 instead.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 25, 2011)

A good utility or crowd control wizard is always useful. Trafalcon more of the blaster type.


----------



## wolfattack (May 25, 2011)

ok,i'll see about the bard. just give me until sunday to give you the character sheet,because i can't make it in the middle of the week,too much busy with work and other stuff.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 26, 2011)

Hurry for Bards!

I see Eil as a quiet girl instead of the normal talkative halfling, one who takes advantage of the natural quiet steps she inherited from dad.  The problem is, her dad was a famous thief, who was finally caught when Eil was 20.  Eil escaped to Fauchard after being persecuted for being also being a thief, which she dropped when her father was caught.  She has tried to sell her services, and is trying to make a new name.


----------



## imurphy943 (May 26, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Hurry for Bards!
> 
> I see Eil as a quiet girl instead of the normal talkative halfling, one who takes advantage of the natural quiet steps she inherited from dad.  The problem is, her dad was a famous thief, who was finally caught when Eil was 20.  Eil escaped to Fauchard after being persecuted for being also being a thief, which she dropped when her father was caught.  She has tried to sell her services, and is trying to make a new name.




seems good.  I've always had a soft spot for bards, used a bard NPC using whip to disarm and trip back in my face-to-face game until I caught on that players hate it when GM tries to be both at the same time.


----------



## wolfattack (May 30, 2011)

There is already a Bard in the group? wich classes we have so far?


----------



## imurphy943 (May 31, 2011)

hmm? no, so far we have Trafalcon Darksbane, Elf Sorcerer, Eilcaryn Swordhand, Halfling Rogue, Igmar Morgrym, Dwarven Fighter, and a pending cleric. (extremely balanced, in a vaguely rpg-cliched way.)


----------



## wolfattack (May 31, 2011)

Oh,already 7 players in the game then. its too much IMHO,i was thinking i would be the 5 player.so i'll wait for the next opportunity when a limit of 5 players is stated.

regards.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

There are four of us that I know about. Sorcerer, rogue, cleric, fighter. A bard would be a good addition.


----------



## wolfattack (May 31, 2011)

How many players this game have after all then? if is 4,then i could join to close the party with a bard. but imurphy943 said there is Trafalcon Darksbane, Elf Sorcerer, Eilcaryn Swordhand, Halfling Rogue, Igmar Morgrym, Dwarven Fighter, and a pending cleric.this would make 7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2011)

[MENTION=6670510]wolfattack[/MENTION] We have four right now; if imurphy is willing a Bard would likely be a good fit.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

wolfattack said:


> How many players this game have after all then? if is 4,then i could join to close the party with a bard. but imurphy943 said there is Trafalcon Darksbane, Elf Sorcerer, Eilcaryn Swordhand, Halfling Rogue, Igmar Morgrym, Dwarven Fighter, and a pending cleric.this would make 7.




That would have been clearer with a few semicolons instead of all commas to clarify name, race and class; name, race and class; etc.
(1) Trafalcon Darksbane, Elf Sorcerer; (2) Eilcaryn Swordhand, Halfling Rogue; (3) Igmar Morgrym, Dwarven Fighter; (4) pending cleric


----------



## wolfattack (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the clear up sunshadow. i'll start to make my character this night,will be done until tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2011)

Made a pic of Igmar.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2011)

Which program is that?  3DMax?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2011)

It's DAZ 3D.


----------



## wolfattack (Jun 4, 2011)

sorry for the delay,but here is my character(still missing equipaments,but i'll choose this tomorrow):

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Name: Brostorez         Race: Gnome              Class: Bard

Str 10 +0              
Dex 13 +1            
Con 10 +0            
Int 14 +2             
Wis 8  -1               
Cha 19 +4

__Hit Points 9   
Initiative +5_
_               BAB +0_
_Ref +2_
_Will +2
__                  Fort +0_

_ Skills: Bluff +7,Diplomacy +7,Intimidate +7,Perform +7,Disguise +7,Perception +4

Talents: Improved Initiative.

Spells: 0 - Daze,Light,Summon Instrument,Read Magic
        1 - Charm Person,Animate Rope

Know Languages: Common,Gnome and Sylvan._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i'm still new to the pathfinder game,so if you see anything wrong here,please tell me so i can fix it.


----------



## wolfattack (Jun 5, 2011)

here is my final character sheet.i'm waiting for the DM approval.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Name: Brostorez         Race: Gnome              Class: Bard

Str 10 +0              
Dex 14 +2            
Con 10 +0            
Int 14 +2             
Wis 8  -1               
Cha 19 +4

 CMB -1
CMD +11

__Hit Points 9   
Initiative +5
AC 16
_ _               BAB +0_
_Ref +2_
_Will +2
__                  Fort +0_

_ Skills: Bluff +8,Diplomacy +8,Intimidate +8,Perform +8,Disguise +8,Perception +3,Escape Artist +6,Stealth +6

Talents: Improved Initiative.

Spells: 0 - Daze,Light,Summon Instrument,Read Magic
        1 - Charm Person,Animate Rope

Equipments: Light Crossbow,100 bolts(crossbow),Dagger,Studded Leather Armor,Backpack,Thunderstone,Commom Musical Instrument.

GP: 6

Know Languages: Common,Gnome and Sylvan._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## imurphy943 (Jun 5, 2011)

doesn't look bad, but i think i'm missing something here- bluff= 4 cha + 3 class skill + 1 skill rank= +8, and AC = 1 dex + 3 armor +1 size = 15. Also I think you should have at least two more trained skills- 6+int (2) per level.


----------



## wolfattack (Jun 5, 2011)

The AC is right,what is wrong is my Dex score,that is 14 not 13.i don't understand about the bluff skill +8 you wrote. by what i read about the skills ranks,each rank i assign to a skill increases my modifier in that skill by +3 if it is a skill class.sheet updated.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

No, it's if you have at least 1 rank in a class skill, you get a +3. Not a +3 per rank.


----------



## wolfattack (Jun 5, 2011)

Then whats the point in having more than one rank in a class skill?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2011)

The total modifier for skills is the number of ranks plus your ability modifier. For class skills you get an additional +3 if you're trained - when you take your first rank, in other words.

You'd continue to take ranks in a class skill for the same reason you would take them in non-class skills: each rank you take increases your modifier by one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2011)

The initial +3 was to make up for the removal of the X4 multiplier that was gotten at character level 1 in 3.5.


----------



## wolfattack (Jun 5, 2011)

Understood.but i think this is not very much clear in the core rulebook,for me anyway.sheet updated again. i think my character is finished,whats next?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 5, 2011)

the two big things remaining is MD's character, and backstories for those who do not have them.

I also have a question for imurphy943: would you allow Spring Loaded Wrist Sheaths?  They were in Advanced Armory, but by far my favorite item in Pathfinder.  

Also it helps to get sneak attacks in the first round.


----------



## wolfattack (Jun 5, 2011)

CMB and CMD add to the sheet. here is my background,i didn't tied it with imurphy's world,because i know lilttle about it,so its a generic
background that fits in almost any setting.i hope you will find it good:

_Brostorez was left alone under mysterious circunstances while he was just a baby at the front door of a home in a village in the woods.a couple of elves that lived there,raised the little gnome as if he was their son,teaching him some minor spells as he aged.when the gnome reached the adulthood,his interest in tales of adventure's life grow.being skilled at the musical art,he started gaining his life singing and storytelling tales of the long past of this world for eager ears in taverns around the region,waiting for the day he will become the subject of his own tales...and maybe know more about his mysterious parents and why they left him._


----------



## imurphy943 (Jun 6, 2011)

yes, I would definitely allow spring-loaded wrist sheaths- entirely to cool not to.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2011)

Going to have to give this one up, sadly. It's been over a month without any movement and I've got quite a lot on my plate right now.

Hope it eventually takes off, and that y'all have fun with it!


----------



## imurphy943 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry, I'm thinking I'm going to have to drop out too. we've been waiting on a fourth character for too long now, and I've been spending a lot of time on Microlite20 stuff.

Apologies.


----------

